# How to remove the Harmonic Balancer



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

are there any tips on how to do this?
1971 400 block.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Rent a puller from your local auto parts store.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto. You can use two pry bars, but you run the risk of damage to the timing cover.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a puller.
but my question is around the bolts.
there are 4 small bolts and one large center one?
or is it only the center bolt and the 4 small ones are simply studs?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The center bolt needs to come off, that holds the ballancer onto the crank. The 4 (or more) smaller bolts need to come off too and they hold the pulley onto the ballancer. After removing all those take the pulley off the ballancer, may need to use a hammer to tap it off. Then using the bolts that came with the puller, bolt the puller to the ballancer using the 4 smaller pulley holes. Then screw in the puller's center bolt on the puller to remove the ballancer.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

that's the ticket. 
thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. I could have figured it out but this way, I am confident.:cheers


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

its sunday and the day to work on the GTO.
These bolts are stubborn.
any tips on how to remove them? My impact gun is crap. I might have to rent a good one.
first, my assumption. all these bolts are right hand thread right?
I don't want to barge in and brute force break them off or round off the heads.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yep, right hand threads, counter clockwise to remove.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

I got them off.
and the harmonic balancer came of easy while tapping on the pulley with a rubber mallet.

I ended up making a strap wrench out of a V belt off of my garden tractor to hold the pulley. I wrapped the V belt around the pulley and used a c-clamp to hold the V belt onto a 3foot chunk of 2x4. worked like a charm.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You're a lucky man......sometimes the balancer is a real bit*h to pull....:cheers


----------

